# Sinus Surgery



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

So has anyone here had sinus surgery? 
I just found out that I have a couple of polyps and my sinus cavities are 3/4 blocked. 
I also found out that I am allergic to a bunch of outside stuff and will be starting treatments for those next week.

I don't know if I really want the surgery or what to do.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Is it surgery per se or laser? I believe the laser would shrink the polyps to nothing rather than surgical removal.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Surgery as he would also be "clearing out" the cavities.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I havent had any major sinus surgery, i did have some veins cauterized and stitiched into a normal position. It was real easy, quick and pain free. I was surprised! Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I avoid surgery when I can... 

But I don't know anything about sinus surgery, or how invasive it is. Keep us updated on what you decide


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I had a deviated septum fixed about eight years ago. I had 90% blockage. The surgery itself wasn't bad. I was drugged up like crazy and completely out of it for three days. It was every thing that came after that was rough. I would never to it again even if I someday end up with a crooked nose from accidentally breaking it again. It was the worst procedure I've ever had done. I had to go in for regular follow ups after the surgery where they continually removed the scabs from in side my nose to keep my airways from being blocked again. It was horrible. On the plus side, I can breath through my nose now when I previously couldn't. As I already said, I would never have the surgery again. I imagine the surgery for polyps would be different. It ask your doctor about it and seriously way the pros and cons before you make a decision.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My sister had her cavities cleared out. It was done by laser. The inside of her nose scabbed a bit but didn't bother her. She was glad she had it done as her nasal passages had always made nasal breathing difficult.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Well no surgery anytime soon. I have a $2200 deductable that I have to pay before the surgery. Um I'm not dying so I will not pay that. I have much more important things to use that money on. 

I will keep you all posted should something change.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Depends on how bad the sinus headaches are whether it's worth the $2200 deductible. I used to get sinus migraine headaches so bad I'd puke and it was causing me to miss work every time the barometer dropped. I had a Bilateral Caldwell-Luc procedure done back in 1980 something (don't remember the exact year) and it almost eliminated my migraine type headaches. Worth every dime.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Yikes, that seems like kind of a lot Dx Let us know if you change your mind.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Depends on how bad the sinus headaches are whether it's worth the $2200 deductible. I used to get sinus migraine headaches so bad I'd puke and it was causing me to miss work every time the barometer dropped. I had a Bilateral Caldwell-Luc procedure done back in 1980 something (don't remember the exact year) and it almost eliminated my migraine type headaches. Worth every dime.


 
Thats the thing I don't get sinus headaches never have. Runny nose daily and three sinus infections a year is the worst it has ever gotten.


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

I had a surgical procedure to promote proper drainage and it helped me a bunch! I wouldn't say that I enjoyed the several days that followed the surgery but I would certainly do it again.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ladygodiva1228 said:


> Thats the thing I don't get sinus headaches never have. Runny nose daily and three sinus infections a year is the worst it has ever gotten.


Well, then if you're not in pain and the infections clear up with medication, why do they want to go in? 

Mine had gotten so bad that I had dropped 30 lbs (at the time I didn't have 30 to lose, now....well, I'd postpone the surgery and lose some more) because when I had the migraines I not only threw up but I couldn't eat. I also got a very bad infection that just seemed to never quite clear up. All reasons to go in a "fix" things.


----------

